
The Google Way: Give Engineers Room - mattjaynes
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/21/jobs/21pre.html?_r=3&ex=1350619200&en=7aba0c5610fd1563&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin&oref=slogin&oref=slogin
======
pg
GMail didn't begin as a 20% time project.

